# Urbex Abseiling - Cannon Brewery



## GPSJim (Feb 2, 2014)

Took another look at Cannon Brewery in Sheffield, but this time I looked at the site from another angle  I call it Urbex Abseiling, abseiling from abandoned buildings. Had a lot of fun, glad the weather held off! Hope you enjoy the photos 













































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## hamtagger (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like a right laugh mate!! Class!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thats different


----------



## MrDan (Feb 2, 2014)

I like the concept of photographs inside the building, looking out through the broken windows at some nutter abseiling down.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 2, 2014)

You Sir, are a mental. 
Wicked shots tho! Love the concept of this, I really want to get into it! 
Cheers for sharing!  

Mr Dan - Unfortunately, this Nutcase is coming with us in May


----------



## GPSJim (Feb 2, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> You Sir, are a mental.
> Wicked shots tho! Love the concept of this, I really want to get into it!
> Cheers for sharing!
> 
> Mr Dan - Unfortunately, this Nutcase is coming with us in May



The invite for you to tag along is always there, mate  Mr Dan is on our May trip? I'll make sure I bring my rope for you both


----------



## woodland pixie (Feb 3, 2014)

Heehee ace! Love the one of you hanging off the edge and the inside outside ones are cool. Great fun!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks awesome! Cheers for posting these up!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha, great pics!  crazy


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 3, 2014)

Ha ha ha! Nice one. Seen some novel ways of conducting exploration on here, but that's a new one on me!


----------



## jmcjnr (Feb 3, 2014)

A small word of caution. Don't fly too near the sun Guys! Great stuff. Jim.


----------



## MD (Feb 3, 2014)

good stuff lads 
good to see stuff from a different angle 

you should try the international hotel in Leics


----------



## MrDan (Feb 3, 2014)

GPSJim said:


> The invite for you to tag along is always there, mate  Mr Dan is on our May trip? I'll make sure I bring my rope for you both



I shall look forward to it


----------



## Gritstone (Feb 3, 2014)

Have you use the Edelrid Mega Jul belay device at all? They're self locking, so you can take both hands off the rope halfway down to get some shots. Comes in handy when I taking climbing photos.


----------



## GPSJim (Feb 4, 2014)

Gritstone said:


> Have you use the Edelrid Mega Jul belay device at all? They're self locking, so you can take both hands off the rope halfway down to get some shots. Comes in handy when I taking climbing photos.



Looks like a nice device, but I prefer a Prusik knot and I tie that to my leg, as you can see me tying in Photo 6. The Mega Jul is a bit overpriced compared to the cost of a simple belay and my Prusik knot


----------



## GPSJim (Feb 4, 2014)

MD said:


> you should try the international hotel in Leics



Is that place still standing? Can you imagine the looks I'd get


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Feb 5, 2014)

Hahaha! That's awesome! Nice work, gentlemen


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 5, 2014)

bonkers! but great


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 6, 2014)

Mmmm... great fun innit! I did something similar though not from anything like as high - only about 40 feet or so - last May in France on an exploration of a WW1 fort.







The drop...​






Getting ready.​





About half way down, the rest of the descent was hidden in the undergrowth.​


----------



## smiler (Feb 7, 2014)

I’ve done a fair bit of abseiling and nosing around derelict buildings but the thought of combining them never crossed my mind, I can understand the buzz you must get from it but I think I’ll give it a miss.
Stay Safe.


----------



## jmcjnr (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes right. The idea of using a RC helicopter or a web cam on a pole brings new dimensions to Urbex. Abseiling at 64? Naw. Jim.Not for me. But thanks.


----------



## leepey74 (Feb 8, 2014)

Great pics! I drive past this place at the least 5 times a week! Still never been in!


----------



## GPSJim (Feb 9, 2014)

leepey74 said:


> Great pics! I drive past this place at the least 5 times a week! Still never been in!



You're welcome the next time we're there!


----------



## Old No.13 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nah then mate, superb shots, particularly like shot 4. Might be tempted to have a go...........might not!!!


----------



## GPSJim (Feb 17, 2014)

Old No.13 said:


> Nah then mate, superb shots, particularly like shot 4. Might be tempted to have a go...........might not!!!



I remember you promised to join me with better weather!


----------

